# NEM 362 Couplers



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Is it the case that all new OO models and n the UK have these coupler pockets now? Forgive my ignorance but I have been modelling the US HO scene for a number of years and am out of touch with the U.K. Models. I could run UK models on my small layouts but would like to be able to fit them with Kadee couplers for hands free uncoupling.


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

As far as I know pretty much all new OO locos have coupler pockets. But the problem is there is no consistancy with the height of the socket between manufactures resulting in problems when trying to match coupling height.
Another thing to remember is that the NEM pockets are nearly all bogie (truck) mounted, so you might consider body mounted Kadees instead.


----------



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> Is it the case that all new OO models and n the UK have these coupler pockets now? Forgive my ignorance but I have been modelling the US HO scene for a number of years and am out of touch with the U.K. Models. I could run UK models on my small layouts but would like to be able to fit them with Kadee couplers for hands free uncoupling.


HI,

I have used this product on some of my UK stock to convert them to Kadee couplers. It works well and can be body mounted 
"Kupplung/Coupler Adapter NEM 362"
I bought it off eBay, here is a link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kupplung-Co...118?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19f40af4be*
*


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

vikramgoel said:


> HI,
> 
> I have used this product on some of my UK stock to convert them to Kadee couplers. It works well and can be body mounted
> "Kupplung/Coupler Adapter NEM 362"
> ...


Have to be honest, most modellers of OO gauge tend to just mount Kadee draft boxes directly to the bodies of their rolling stock.
Because the British/European stock use buffers you need to use the longer shanked couplers to prevent the stock from "locking up" when going around curves.


----------



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

irishthump said:


> Have to be honest, most modellers of OO gauge tend to just mount Kadee draft boxes directly to the bodies of their rolling stock.
> Because the British/European stock use buffers you need to use the longer shanked couplers to prevent the stock from "locking up" when going around curves.



Yes I know but I use the long Kadee # 20 which easily accept buffers, as I model Indian Railways all my stock also has buffers. Issue with mounting directly is t height as UK models are not very consistent as to height from the rail and it causes decoupling, using these adapters I can adjust height using a Kadee height gauge.
Regards,

Vik


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

vikramgoel said:


> Yes I know but I use the long Kadee # 20 which easily accept buffers, as I model Indian Railways all my stock also has buffers. Issue with mounting directly is t height as UK models are not very consistent as to height from the rail and it causes decoupling, using these adapters I can adjust height using a Kadee height gauge.
> Regards,
> 
> Vik


Yes I get your point! Fitting UK/Euro stock with Kadees requires a lot of trial and error....


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for the pointers guys, very useful.


----------

